
The Adventures of Hackerdom, an Epic Saga in 5 Routines - nomadhideout
http://towersofzeyron.com/the-adventures-of-hackerdom/
======
qwertyuiop924
_is this the real life_

 _is it just PHP_

 _caught in the UNIX_

 _no escape from the grasp of C_

 _Open your eyes: Rust 's how to avoid UB_

 _I 'm just a programmer_

 _I need no sympathy_

 _Because I write in Lisp, write in Scheme, write in Haskell and in C_

 _Any way you choose a lang, doesn 't really matter to me, to me_

 _Init_

 _just killed a proc_

 _put my keyboard in my hand, kill -9, now it 's dead_

 _Init, bootup had just begun, but now I 've gone and thrown it all away_

 _Init... Ooh oohooh ooh_

 _Didn 't mean to make you segfault_

 _if the system 's not back again this time tomorrow_.

 _fresh install, fresh install_

 _as if nothing really matters_

...And this is the point where I run out of ideas. Go read GLS (aka The Great
Quux), he's better at this than me.

~~~
nomadhideout
this is pretty neat, I like the kill -9 line, highly original

GLS is a genius, check out his version of Edgar Allan Poe's The Raven haha

[http://www.csd.uwo.ca/~magi/personal/humour/Computer_Audienc...](http://www.csd.uwo.ca/~magi/personal/humour/Computer_Audience/The%20Great%20Quux%20Poem%20Collection.html)

Once before a console dreary, while I programmed, weak and weary, Over many a
curious program which did TECO's buffer fill, -- While I pondered, nearly
sleeping, suddenly there came a feeping, As of something gently beeping,
beeping with my console's bell. "'Tis my DDT," I muttered, "feeping on my
console's bell: Once it feeped, and now is still."

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Ah, yes. "The HACTRN" has long outlasted the piece of software it was actually
about. The line about RMS is about as funny now as it was then, and the basic
themes have aged pretty well, even if the literal lines haven't.

